

Why Microsoft CEO Satya Nadella doesn't really worry about revenue - T-A
http://uk.businessinsider.com/microsoft-exec-satya-nadella-is-more-interested-in-growth-than-revenue-2015-5?r=US

======
paulhauggis
Microsoft has so much cash and is pretty much the standard in many industries,
they have the luxury of not worrying about revenue. Pretty much every other
company does not have this luxury.

